# 10 inch red with Big Frank



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

I tried to give Frank a new friend...


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

GOOD GOD!! haha that looks like 3 bites! did you see the carnage?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

OMG haha that red got annihilated!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

That didn't go so well.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

als said:


> I tried to give Frank a new friend...


Ive got a feeling frank doesn't like friends


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

thats sad and funny im not sure how i should feel either way sorry for the loss. Frank has a big mouth.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Who's Frank?



als said:


> I tried to give Frank a new friend...


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Genesis8 said:


> Who's Frank?


his goldfish... proper nasty piece of work it is


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Alexx said:


> Who's Frank?


his goldfish... proper nasty piece of work it is
[/quote]


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

Soul Assassin said:


> Who's Frank?


his goldfish... proper nasty piece of work it is
[/quote]









[/quote]

his goldfish









frank = frankenstein = his huge piraya


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

WOW!!!

That's unreal.
It always sucks to lose a fish but I mean come on..this is big Frank we're talking about here, and he absolutely destroyed that red! 
Look at the size of the bite marks..

I wonder how long the red lasted in there before big Frank had enough of him lol
One thing is for sure, any fish's life expectancy is drastically reduced once it enters Franks lair


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

not just size difference alone, i also bet frank likes having his own tank and was too acclimated to tolerate another p. maybe if the red was first in the tank it could have worked (longer).


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

primetime3wise said:


> not just size difference alone, i also bet frank likes having his own tank and was too acclimated to tolerate another p. maybe if the red was first in the tank it could have worked (longer).


thats what i was thinkin or if a few were introduced to it at the same time. i believe that i've seen a pic of frank with other Ps and he made them look like a penny on a frisbee.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

haha franks way to big for friends he wants food dammit!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Wow Alex!
"Doesn't play well with others"

If I'm correct he's eaten (almost) his own value i worth of fish since coming in from S/A.
Big scarry bugger.lol


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

crazy, post pics of the big guy, or a feeding video


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

try a 15 inch rhom the tables might turn.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> try a 15 inch rhom the tables might turn.


yea great idea.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I agree that'd be dumb...Frank would own any fish you put in there by him...It's his tank and I think it was best summed up by what he'd do when als threw the 10" red in there. Throw some more pics up Frakenstein up. It's truly an amazing site seeing a Piraya that big.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Look how big those bites are!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> try a 15 inch rhom the tables might turn.


I was being a smart ass


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Genesis8 said:


> I tried to give Frank a new friend...


[/quote]


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

thats a huge fu**ing piraya holy canoley


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

philbert said:


> not just size difference alone, i also bet frank likes having his own tank and was too acclimated to tolerate another p. maybe if the red was first in the tank it could have worked (longer).


thats what i was thinkin or if a few were introduced to it at the same time. i believe that i've seen a pic of frank with other Ps and he made them look like a penny on a frisbee.
[/quote]
Wes had Frank with pirayas and reds but he killed them all..


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

hes a one man show...how big is he again. 20"? i wonder how old Frank is?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Damn must be next to impossible to find anything that would go with that beast. Would probably cost so damn much that it wouldn't be worth the risk either eh.


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

no wonder he is friggen huge!


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

i am a little amazed that he can catch the smaller Ps in a tank. i guess if he can corner them its over.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

WOW, I'm surprised that there is anything left of that red at all


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Damn, those bites are no joke!


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow, I think he or she really wants to be left alone


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

als said:


> I tried to give Frank a new friend...


[/quote]
[/quote]

Almighty Frank has no equals


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Great photos, imagine what he what he would do to your hand.. Have you weighed that SOB?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Time for some new video Alex!!


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Winkyee said:


> Time for some new video Alex!!


my camcorder is broken but i will get my brothers and send it to you..


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

als said:


> Time for some new video Alex!!


my camcorder is broken but i will get my brothers and send it to you..
[/quote]

don't just send to Winkyee, post it here so we all can watch.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah lets see it!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

philbert said:


> not just size difference alone, i also bet frank likes having his own tank and was too acclimated to tolerate another p. maybe if the red was first in the tank it could have worked (longer).


thats what i was thinkin or if a few were introduced to it at the same time. i believe that i've seen a pic of frank with other Ps and he made them look like a penny on a frisbee.
[/quote]

When I saw Frank in person at Wes's in a 450 gallon tank, Frank has about 10-15 other p's in the tank. I remember Wes saying that a fish would disappear once and awhile.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

jp80911 said:


> Time for some new video Alex!!


my camcorder is broken but i will get my brothers and send it to you..
[/quote]

don't just send to Winkyee, post it here so we all can watch.








[/quote]
Don't worry it will be posted here.


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

Love that fish. I'm working on getting mine huge, having a piraya like frank is one of my goals in fish keeping. I never get tired of the pics or vids of frank, keep 'em coming alex.


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

RHOM said:


> Love that fish. I'm working on getting mine huge, having a piraya like frank is one of my goals in fish keeping. I never get tired of the pics or vids of frank, keep 'em coming alex.


Thanks Brian,
good luck with your new fish!


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

haha frankienstien is a beast


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

those bites wow


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Can we get some updated pictures of Frankenstein- maybe a feeding video? Please?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

mtuttle02 said:


> Can we get some updated pictures of Frankenstein- maybe a feeding video? Please?


+1


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

jp80911 said:


> Can we get some updated pictures of Frankenstein- maybe a feeding video? Please?


+1
[/quote]

x2!


----------



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

X3 awesome piraya...u still have all your fingers...lol


----------

